

Xobni Has a New CTO and Change in My Role - mronge
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2010/06/01/xobni-has-a-new-cto-and-change-in-my-role/

======
staunch
These letters always feel kind of insincere. I can't imagine anyone really
believes its a good thing when a founder is replaced. It seems like these
kinds of posts are written for internal consumption. The same way you write a
nice resignation letter to your boss, even if you're quitting because he's an
asshole.

I don't mean that as a knock towards @adamsmith though. I know he's just going
through the requisite motions.

~~~
brown9-2
It's kind of a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation.

If he is leaving under bad terms, he has to write a letter like this.

If he is leaving under good terms, he has to write a letter like this.

Our reactions say more about us than it does him.

------
adityakothadiya
What's up with these types of news lately where Founders are leaving their
baby before taking it to the final destination or continuing the amazing
journey?

Few days ago it was RescueTime's founder, and now today it's Xobni.

I'm more interested in understanding the true psychology/thought-process of
these founders leaving their companies in someone's hands when it's already on
a good path. Do they get tired or bored of working on their idea? Or do they
get more excited about new opportunities.

The main concern is, what about their persistence and "don't give up" attitude
as an entrepreneur? When they will go for starting new business, will
investors, partners and employees will trust these guys again that they will
stay in that new business until it reaches to successful destination?

Just curious to know what goes in the minds of these founders when they take
such decisions...

~~~
anamax
> When they will go for starting new business, will investors, partners and
> employees will trust these guys again that they will stay in that new
> business until it reaches to successful destination?

If it works out, this decision tells those folks that this founder will step
aside to make them money.

Remember - no one but the founder and her mother cares whether the founder
stays on board or makes money. Everyone else cares about whether they make
money.

To put it another way, only two people invest to help {name} become the CEO of
a successful company.

"we invest in people/team/market/idea/etc" always has an implied "to make us
money" at the end. While unstated, that goal is the important part of the
sentence - the stated part is just their plan for doing so.

------
danielha
Congrats and g'luck on the next thing, ASmith!

~~~
adamsmith
Thanks, Daniel!

------
bdr
OT PSA: Under-25 fees for car rental are negotiable. Whoever is working can
choose to waive the fee. As always, being (or seeming) willing to walk out
helps.

~~~
philwelch
USAA membership also gets the fees waived.

------
jakubjakub
Good luck in your next project! I still remember reading the old blog posts of
yours, when you started working in the dorm, then boston, then san francisco
and LCD screen real estate. Take care - I know you will succeed!

